# Adopting spouses child soon & Extreme stress



## Mommy96

My name is Erica, I am adopting (after our custody case) the most adorable 8 month old. I love him to death, and can't wait for him to legally be mine; however, the stress involving court is killing me. I never have late periods, they are always 33 days apart. these last two months though (we got our little boy in may) have been very stressful; I was 6 days late last month, and was 11 days late this month. I hate it because my husband and I want to start trying for #2 soon and it gets my hopes up, also I have had bad skin breakouts, which hasn't happened in over a yr, and have been having bad insomnia. I have been taking care of him the most. (primary caregiver) and I would absolutely hate to have anything happen to him. He is my husbands biological child and I am raising him as my own. (He and the biological mother had broke up before she knew she was pregnant) The biological mother lost him to dhs a week after he was born for neglect and parental unfitness, and hasn't complied with court, nor tried to even call dhs or anyone to check on him and failed her drug test for opiates and methamphetamine. We have been given temporary custody, and the case is moving towards a permanency plan, with her paying support (which I'd rather not have) IDK why I am worried, but how can I relax during this stressful time? my body is going haywire and if I want to conceive soon, or go on with life happily, I need to calm down, how can I do that? Has anyone else felt this way, or experienced this?


----------

